# Battery



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

My 5 year old finally went bad. It was a A/C Delco 24ps.It never fit right.
Can anyone recommend a battery that will fit right in a 66 Tri-Power.
Thanks 
Larry


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

mcguiremcd said:


> My 5 year old finally went bad. It was a A/C Delco 24ps.It never fit right.
> Can anyone recommend a battery that will fit right in a 66 Tri-Power.
> Thanks
> Larry



Battery type should be found in your Chassis Manual. My '68 manual calls for an R59 case battery - and it may have been a common battery used by GM at the time. Your may be the same. Here is the replacement, it gives dimensions which you can then use to measure for your car.









Camaro R59 Delco Energizer Factory Style Top Post Battery


New correct style R59 Delco Energizer Factory Style Top Post Battery for your Camaro. This is a sealed battery / maintenance free glass mat design battery. This is correct for most 1967, 67, 1968, 68, 1969, and 69 Camaro models.



www.camarocentral.com


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> Battery type should be found in your Chassis Manual. My '68 manual calls for an R59 case battery - and it may have been a common battery used by GM at the time. Your may be the same. Here is the replacement, it gives dimensions which you can then use to measure for your car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,
Will look into that


----------

